# Pomegranate?



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 19, 2008)

Can rabbits have pomegranate? I can't find it on any of the safe food lists, I also did a search of this site and didn't find anything. I cut up a pomegranate earlier today and Rory is very interested in it! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never seen it on any "safe" list, so, I would not feed it. There are so many other things that can be fed;safely.

What is it anyway? I'm curious, haha.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

Drool I love pomegranate! um i'm not 100% sure but I did find this http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/06/080612193833.htm

it was given to rabbits and it had anti-inflammatory benefits but that was in the lab....I'll keep researching though.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 19, 2008)

So, is this a chemical? I'm so confrustered, lol. It sounds like a chem and def not a veg. Which is why it wouldn't be on a list of any sort for "food".


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

I havn't found anywere saying you can but Sliders and Hamsters can have it. I think i'd steer clear though, apparently it can cause erectile dysfunction in rabbits???

AngelnSnuffy Im confused to lol.it says Pomegranate extract, the equivalent of 175mls of pomegranate juice, was given to rabbits orally..... But this is science and for al we know these buns could of died from pomegranate posioning. 

I think your going to have to indulge and eat it yourself


----------



## Flashy (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, Paul and I ate the whole thing ourselves so there wasn't any left for the bunnies anyway! I found that article about feeding pomegranate to rabbits in labs, too... How odd that pomegranate isn't mentioned on any rabbit food lists. AngelnSnuffy, I'm surprised you don't know what a pomegranate is! They must sell them at your grocery store? They even sell them up here. They're good and once you figure out how to get the seeds out, they're even better


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2008)

Love it. No idea if it is ok for bunnies.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Nov 22, 2008)

AngelnSnuffy wrote:


> So, is this a chemical?Â  I'm so confrustered, lol.Â  It sounds like a chem and def not a veg.Â Â  Which is why it wouldn't be on a list of any sort for "food".




It's a fruit and oh so good, plus it's really good for you!


----------



## geekgirl101 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I gave my bunny a couple of seeds of it as she was persistant in stealing my pomegranate, I read about where the juice is an anti-inflammatory so I decided it would be ok for her. So far she's behaving normally.


----------



## Zaiya (Nov 19, 2013)

You can do a Google images search of it. Now I want some... Time to go shopping with my mom's wallet! XD


----------



## ahmedmoosa (May 3, 2019)

SnowyShiloh said:


> Can rabbits have pomegranate? I can't find it on any of the safe food lists, I also did a search of this site and didn't find anything. I cut up a pomegranate earlier today and Rory is very interested in it!
> Thanks in advance


The leaves are fine, very little fruit and no to seeds, please read https://www.furryfacts.com/can-rabbits-eat-pomegranate/
We can eat the fruity bits with seeds and give them the rest.
Even if you give a bit of fruit it has to be a very small quantity. I’m looking after my nephews’ rabbits, so experimenting as well. Rabbits just need lots of good hay like Timothy Hay.


----------

